# Show Us Your Wood Shed



## webfish

New sticky for wood shed photos and plans.


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI

Almost 75 ft long, 8 bins that hold 1.5 cords of wood each. Top covered with tin roofing material.  Flooring is oak pallets.

Building it was very easy. 6 ft long ground timbers as the posts and 2x4's as the dividers and to hold the wood up in the back. The ground timbers are put into 6x6/4x4 concrete deck blocks from Menards and its all held together with 3" long wood nails:



			https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/concrete-cement-masonry/construction-concrete-blocks/4x4-6x6-deck-block/1794278/p-1502778698449.htm
		


I also have extra oak pallets in the yard for storage and two 8 ft long metal racks with covers.


----------



## Gearhead660

Built this lil guy with the kids out of some free pallets from work. $0 invested, holds 2 cord, can pick up and move with skidsteer(when empty).


----------



## Puffins

I built this out of PT 8x8s, 6x6s, and 4x4s for framing. Siding is PT 1x6s.  Holds 3 cords. I move my stacks here in April or May after 1 year in the sun and wind.


----------



## max384

Glad to see someone started a new woodshed sticky thread. 

Here's my shed I just built a month or two ago. Holds about 5 cords.


----------



## enduring

Here's my new wood shed, though shed is a stretch. This is fresh cut wood ready to dry over the next 2 years. I will cover it in the fall and winter. Got feedback on the forum that in Iowa it will dry well in our hot windy summer days, uncovered.


----------



## axisx

planning to build a shade next week, thanks for the nice ideas


----------



## axisx

can i use aluminum to build the shed ? because it's lighter and easier to build.


----------



## Gearhead660

I would think you could use any material you want.  Just needs to be strong enough and have adequate airflow.  I have plans to build one out of steel pallet racking.


----------



## axisx

Nice sheds thanks for sharing pics, actually i want to build a shed but i still looking for modern design ideas, i moved to Australia few months ago for working here, and i bought a big home in Melbourne but i was surprised that it doesn’t has a garage for the car or shed in backyard and i had to build them, i started with the concrete base for shed and searched in internet for shed and garage models, as a new here i didn’t know any steel and wood companies so i asked the neighbours and them told me about localshedsolutions.com.au so i ordered aluminum for the garage and wood for shed, i like your shed designs i might build like it with some modifications.


----------



## Longknife

Topped up the shed today.  Should be just enough to get me through a mild winter (based on my last stove... new one might be a bit more thrifty).  If it's a cold one I'll pull from outdoor stacks.

I didn't get a floor poured in it like I was hoping to this summer, nor the rear lean-to to park trailers under.  Decided to add batten to the boards though, as the wood gets enough air with the front and rear doors open that I don't need the siding ventilating.  Also closed off the soffits with vented aluminum and got a final coat of paint on the roll up doors.


----------



## Laualie

Geez longknife, feel a little inadequate with mine...
Modified from plans I found on EPAs website: https://www.epa.gov/burnwise/burn-wise-how-build-wood-shed


----------



## Joe in MI

Our cattle-panel "wood shed." I've got a little over $100 into it.

3 cattle panels -roughly $60.00
2x4s to make a 9.5'x12' frame - less than $20. (I had some kicking around already)
5-8' treated posts. Cut 3 in half to make 4' posts (2' buried) to support the frame. Used the other two to hold up the ridge pole. (18"-ish buried) $25-ish, +/-
The tarp is a pipe-frame canopy that our scout troop was throwing out due to a big slice in it. I saved it from the dumpster and some gorilla tape fixed it well enough for this purpose.

It's 9.5'x12', roughly 6.5. At the peak. Frame is suspended about 1 foot off the ground. Floor is a bunch of pallets.

Version 1 was last year. MUCH better than dealing with tarps, although it did partially collapse under a heavy snow wet snow load. Version 2.0 features the ridgepole and elevated frame.

It's almost empty in this picture. It's about half full now.  More wood on the way!


----------



## Montanalocal

How do you like that Landworks Utility Cart?


----------



## Joe in MI

Are you referring to the green cart in my picture? I couldn't have told you the brand, LOL. It's worked out real well. My boys use it to haul wood up to the house almost every day until theres enough snow to use the jet sled. I've pulled it with the lawn mower once. The boys have also used it to haul all manner of fort-building supplies all over our 20 acres. It's also been to scout camp. 

It has turned out to be a very useful purchase.


----------



## bmxdukie

Here’s my project. Sea can and a lean to for firewood. Never built one before, but it will do.


----------



## bmxdukie

bmxdukie said:


> Here’s my project. Sea can and a lean to for firewood. Never built one before, but it will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265430
> View attachment 265429


----------



## FTG-05

Woodshed #1:






Woodshed #2:






Pole barn in the middle:


----------



## gazerbeam06070

enduring said:


> Here's my new wood shed, though shed is a stretch. This is fresh cut wood ready to dry over the next 2 years. I will cover it in the fall and winter. Got feedback on the forum that in Iowa it will dry well in our hot windy summer days, uncovered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260937


I see you stole my building plans - There was a lot of IP there


----------



## Purodude

10 feet wide, 16 feet long. 9-10 feet high.


----------



## Gearhead660

Built from some pallet racking i had laying around.  2 bays, 3.5 cord each.


----------



## usernametaken

Here's my shed on the back of my barn. I held the ends up a foot or so and put lattice at the top so I could get better cross ventilation. It's on the south side and is in the sun most of the day year round. My furnace takes 24" and the shed holds 2 rows. Front row is a hair over 6' tall by 30' long and the back row is 7' by 30'. So, approximately 6 cords total which is about a year's supply. However, I also have an equivalent amount of storage in my home's basement. So, in the spring time, I refill the basement from the shed for next winter and refill the shed to get things drying. This keeps me 2 years out. To mitigate any bug issues, I spray the gravel under the stack and all the walls and ceiling of the shed with Permethrin from my pump sprayer. I also spray the face of each row as it is filled. I do the same in my basement.


----------



## thebaron23

I can fit 3 1/3 full cord per bay.


----------



## Wildwoods

Don't know what she holds.  If I was doing it over I wouldn't have added the floor. I added blocks to support the weight.  I rotate outside racks for one or two seasons to the shed for the last before burning.


----------



## Wildwoods

Currently


----------



## Gearhead660

Wildwoods said:


> Don't know what she holds.  If I was doing it over I wouldn't have added the floor. I added blocks to support the weight.  I rotate outside racks for one or two seasons to the shed for the last before burning.


Looks like it should hold alot.  Multiply length x width x height of stacks(in feet) and divide by 128 to find out how many cords it holds.


----------



## CatfishHunter

Here is my wood shed along with an interior shot. It was originally built on concrete blocks, some of which have sunken so sometime in the next decade, I will pull it apart and rebuild on concrete footings pinned to the bedrock below.


----------



## EFR

I had a Mahoning for almost ten years before it died.  I replaced it with a Heatmaster G200.  This wood shed is a multi use structure:  wood shed, generator shed (10K diesel hard wired to house), and pool changing room, with a full upstairs for storage. 

The footprint is 24x30.  16x30 is enclosed.  8x30 is the wood storage portion, with a full roof and side walls, with the entire 30' face open  (I spliced two 14" I beams together), and a door about 5' away from stove door to access the wood pile.  I've got some finish work and staining to do, but it is substantially complete.  It cost more than I expected (lumber prices keep climbing), but so far I'm pleased with it.


----------



## et_chimney

https://i.ibb.co/3ksvKsV/Screenshot-20201224-002551.png
		


I don't have a stove yet but been cutting/seasoning this wood since January 2019 (half of it is from fall 2020) that I plan to begin burning in my stove winter 2021.

Right now it is used to occasionally bbq. It is about 80% oak, 20% cherry.

I need to cut another cord then rent a splitter so it call can dry properly.


----------



## ben94122




----------



## macattack_ga

Experimenting with hoop sheds.


----------



## CatfishHunter

Those look fantastic


----------



## blackx-runner

macattack_ga said:


> Experimenting with hoop sheds.
> 
> View attachment 270939
> View attachment 270940
> View attachment 270941


Is that just bent plastic conduit? Simple and looks good. Curious how it holds up to the wind and snow. I'm still looking for a permanent place for my stacks and or shed build, but I like that idea to get my stacks under cover in the mean time.


----------



## Solarguy3500

I have an area under the sunroom on the back of the house that I'm using for my woodshed. It's under cover and gets wind and sun. Holds 3 stacks about 11' 9" long and 5' tall. I used the cord calculator and came up with about 1.71 cords but I rounded the stack length down to 11' and used a depth (split length) of 16" to be conservative.  Split length varies from about 14" to about 21". My stove takes a max 18" log loading N-S and a max 22" log loading E-W. Access is convenient, as it's right at the bottom of the stairs from the deck:


This is from about a month ago when I had just gotten started splitting and stacking. The back row and middle row are both sugar maple that the town cut along the road in the summer of 2019.



The front stack is half cherry on the left and half ash on the right with a few pieces of apple mixed in.



I still have a lot more log length wood that I need to CSS and I plan to either build another woodshed, or just stack it on pallets and cover it with metal roofing panels. When I put a new roof on my 30' X 60' garage last winter, I saved a bunch of the old roof panels which are 16' long. Perfect for covering a wood pile.


----------



## JamesGuido

I'm new here... been burning wood since '91.
Built this shed in '95
Had 6 cords in it once.
anyway... thanks for letting me join.


----------



## olesmoky

It's a work in progress that I built earlier in the year. 16x8 footprint and about a 7' ceiling. All in I think it cost me somewhere around $100 to build this, the roof is recycled panels from popup buildings used at a local school. It's at a 10 degree angle so it does shed water downhill, but takes the brunt of a snow load. In the spring I plan on reinforcing the roof with full length 16' 2x4s, but right now it's holding a solid foot of snow no problem. 

I don't have a current photo, but it was about 50% full of red oak from 2019 before the fire season started.


----------



## Nealm66

JamesGuido said:


> I'm new here... been burning wood since '91.
> Built this shed in '95
> Had 6 cords in it once.
> anyway... thanks for letting me join.
> 
> View attachment 271356


That’s a beastly looking chopping block


----------



## macattack_ga

blackx-runner said:


> Is that just bent plastic conduit? Simple and looks good. Curious how it holds up to the wind and snow. I'm still looking for a permanent place for my stacks and or shed build, but I like that idea to get my stacks under cover in the mean time.


1/2" PVC conduit. It is flimsy but keeps the tarp off the wood for airflow and drainage.

If the snow collapses it and breaks the conduit, it's an easy fix.
I used 1" conduit to make 7" "stake pockets" on the platform.

The tarp is from HF so it's flimsy and easily replaceable too.
Tarp is lashed to the platform on the sides at every grommet and has handled some pretty decent wind so far.
We'll see if the UV gets to it or it tears, but so far it looks ok. I'm hoping the tarp will last 12 months.


----------



## Firewoodguy.com

These is my wood sheds and they work great for me


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Firewoodguy.com said:


> These is my wood sheds and they work great for me


These are some great woodsheds.

  I just wonder what Pepsi and Coke are going to do when they realize their trailers are gone...


----------



## Firewoodguy.com

Easy Livin’ 3000 said:


> These are some great woodsheds.
> 
> I just wonder what Pepsi and Coke are going to do when they realize their trailers are gone...



HaHaHa !  Ill let you u know if and when they fine them     LOL !


----------



## Marine woodsman

Puffins said:


> I built this out of PT 8x8s, 6x6s, and 4x4s for framing. Siding is PT 1x6s.  Holds 3 cords. I move my stacks here in April or May after 1 year in the sun and wind.
> View attachment 260149
> 
> 
> View attachment 260148


Thats a pretty sight.


----------



## valleyfire

5x12x7' tall, which is what would fit on my small urban lot given the setbacks.  It faces the street so I tried to make it reasonably attractive.  In theory it should hold about 3 cords, but my plan is to put about 1+ cord on each side with space in the middle for kindling etc, take wood from one side, and let the other side age.  The center opening faces my side door, so I can grab a load in bad weather without being exposed to the weather for more than a couple of steps.

Floor is free pallets (36x54, and apparently made of red oak? They held some massive industrial cargo, apparently).  Siding is PT fence pickets that were on deep discount.  Roof may need snow guards - the kids like to play around it and the snow cones off all at once.


----------



## Marine woodsman

valleyfire said:


> 5x12x7' tall, which is what would fit on my small urban lot given the setbacks.  It faces the street so I tried to make it reasonably attractive.  In theory it should hold about 3 cords, but my plan is to put about 1+ cord on each side with space in the middle for kindling etc, take wood from one side, and let the other side age.  The center opening faces my side door, so I can grab a load in bad weather without being exposed to the weather for more than a couple of steps.
> 
> Floor is free pallets (36x54, and apparently made of red oak? They held some massive industrial cargo, apparently).  Siding is PT fence pickets that were on deep discount.  Roof may need snow guards - the kids like to play around it and the snow cones off all at once.


That looks great. Nice use of space for sure.  Should make your trips to get wood short and the wood dry.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scioto78

I like to find old metal roofing for my stack covers. Works well.


----------



## Marine woodsman

Scioto78 said:


> I like to find old metal roofing for my stack covers. Works well.


Wish I could find some used metal here.  I'll have to break down and pick some up at Lowe's or Home Depot.  Still scanning the FB market place tough.


----------



## Scioto78

Marine woodsman said:


> Wish I could find some used metal here.  I'll have to break down and pick some up at Lowe's or Home Depot.  Still scanning the FB market place tough.


I happened to drive past a couple old barns several years ago they were tearing down and gave $5 for it all. Works well because it keeps the sides open for air and drying.


----------



## Scioto78

Old sign posts I use to keep it off the ground. I’m out of those, so going to buy some treated 2x4s and make a frame rail that will sit on either cinder blocks or the solid 4” blocks to keep the bottoms row off the ground. I tried roadway fabric on the bottom row, which is better than being directly on the ground, but still gets a little wet and rotted. Got to keep the air underneath for sure.


----------



## Longknife

Marine woodsman said:


> Wish I could find some used metal here.  I'll have to break down and pick some up at Lowe's or Home Depot.  Still scanning the FB market place tough.


In addition to roof metal, I get good use out of old garage door panels and the walls of above ground pools.


----------



## Firewoodguy.com

Gearhead660 said:


> Looks like it should hold alot.  Multiply length x width x height of stacks(in feet) and divide by 128 to find out how many cords it holds.


Hi, the single axles hold 12 1/2 cord, The tandem axles (40 foot trailers holds 16 cords.


----------



## GerryM

Holds 2 + bush cords... was on the property when I bought it, but I filled in the top with board and batten to match the cabin and garage... second pic is last winter from the bedroom balcony. Im building another woodshed I currently have 3 bush cords on pallets behind the garage drying .


----------



## joedal

Build this in 2019 based on plans from Popular Mechanics.  (Just search Popular Mechanics Wood Shack and you'll find it.) The only modification is I enclosed the back with deck boards and used the same board horizontally instead of vertically  on the sides.  I wanted to build something not too big that would look good in my yard.  I built it before we really knew exactly how much wood we were going to use in the winter as the stove is a secondary heater for the house.  We ended up using the stove quite a bit to keep one side of the house nice and warm and keeping the other side of the house cooler with the gas heat.  So, this shed holds a little over 2 cords (it's 12' wide x 3.6' deep x 7' high at the front), but we are using about 3 or 3.5 cords. I stack the extra in the other corner of the yard on a pallet.  I should have waited and built a slightly larger shed on the other side of the yard.  So, know what you actually need before you build it.  Oh, well next time.  At least it holds most of the wood.


----------



## Mimi1

WoodBurnerInWI said:


> View attachment 259945
> 
> 
> Almost 75 ft long, 8 bins that hold 1.5 cords of wood each. Top covered with tin roofing material.  Flooring is oak pallets.
> 
> Building it was very easy. 6 ft long ground timbers as the posts and 2x4's as the dividers and to hold the wood up in the back. The ground timbers are put into 6x6/4x4 concrete deck blocks from Menards and its all held together with 3" long wood nails:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/concrete-cement-masonry/construction-concrete-blocks/4x4-6x6-deck-block/1794278/p-1502778698449.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I also have extra oak pallets in the yard for storage and two 8 ft long metal racks with covers.


How large is each bin? 8 x8 ? I like the simplicity!


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI

Mimi1 said:


> How large is each bin? 8 x8 ? I like the simplicity!



The four largest bins use one 10 ft pallet that's 4x10, the four smallest bins use 4x4 ft pallets x2 so a roughly 4x8 ft section. Each bin will easily hold over a full cord of wood, I've calculated 1.8 cords in the 10 ft bins and 1.5 cords in the 4x8 sections. Of course factors like wood length and uniformity  will determine what the actual cordage is. What I do to avoid stacks falling over is anything that is smaller than 17" long goes on the tops of the stacks and then when that room is out these smaller sections get moved to another 10 ft pallet in the yard that I use to pile up hunks and chunks and anything else that's an odd size.


----------



## clancey

Such beautiful wood sheds and my there is a lot of wood in some wow..Nice to look at and I really enjoyed. clancey


----------



## WhitePlatinum

Yard borders.  First picture is 6x6 posts and 2x6 beams.  All galvanized through bolts.  2nd pic is 2x6 posts and 2x4 beams - going 3 years strong now!


----------



## Solarguy3500

I posted about this when I started on it last weekend in the Work Done in 2021 thread, but I figured it probably belongs here.

Today I put the metal roofing on my pallet woodshed. I can get the pallets from work and they are reinforced with 2X4s  so they are very strong. I screwed a pallet onto each side of the bottom pallet standing upright, then screwed another one on the top pitched toward the back for the roof framing.


Today, I put the metal roofing on top and also added some diagonal bracing for lateral stability





This one is the prototype and if it works well, I figure I can just add more sections onto it by expanding it to the side with more pallets and roofing.


----------



## TradEddie

A couple of years ago, I built a small shed based loosely on the plans on the EPA Burnwise page. Once built, I soon saw some limitations to that design. Primarily, the floor was not strong enough, secondly, the roof overhang was  not enough to keep the wood dry in all conditions, and lastly it just seemed like an inefficient use of space. This Winter I set out to build a second shed to address those problems. It still needed to be nominally "portable", visually appealing and convenient to make.





So, what changed compared to the original (seen on right)?  Firstly, the crossbeams were flush with the "ground", why lose 4 inches of capacity when the whole thing is already off the ground? Secondly the vertical posts are at the very ends, adding 7 more inches of width. The roof pitch is slightly steeper, it still wouldn't meet code, but this isn't a house, and it's now attached in a way that gave me more height too. More significantly, the floor fame has eight 2x6's on joist hangers running front to rear, with 2x4's on top of those, overkill I think but I'm happy.  I also put corner bracing on all four posts. The roof of both is Tuftex, which I now feel was a mistake. I chose that because the standard lengths are better suited to the dimensions I needed, so it worked out less expensive, however the Tuftex is so flexible that the extra time and effort spent ensuring the sheets were kept parallel was so frustrating, I wish I'd gone with steel for $20 more. My great discovery for the roof decking and the side slats was picket fence posts, they may be the only lumber that is still dirt cheap. The cost of lumber shocked me, all those Covid DIY projects have more than doubled the cost of lumber, this new shed cost me almost twice what the old one did, and I alreday had most of the 2x4s I needed.

All in all, I'm pleased. Despite the limitations of the old design, it works well, so I expect that the extra overhang and larger capacity of the new one will be even better, and both should last me until the end of my wood burning days. They also make a good privacy fence.

See you all again in the Fall.

TE


----------



## BrotherBart

Mine after six thousand pounds of red oak fell on it and cut it in half and demolished it.


----------



## Nealm66

BrotherBart said:


> Mine after six thousand pounds of red oak fell on it and cut it in half and demolished it.


Dang


----------



## TradEddie

BrotherBart said:


> Mine after six thousand pounds of red oak fell on it and cut it in half and demolished it.


WOW! Hope everybody is okay, what a shame.


----------



## BrotherBart

TradEddie said:


> WOW! Hope everybody is okay, what a shame.



Everybody was fine. It missed the house by four feet. My Suburban, garden tractor and new utility tractor weren't so lucky.


----------



## McKraut

She turns ten years old this year. My how time flies. I remember when she was just a bunch of logs in the woods.


----------



## VonH

So, we converted our fireplace to a wood-burning insert about 2 years ago and have been heating primarily with wood in Wisconsin winters. We have 3 acres with tons of dead ash, so I wanted to create a more long-term wood storage solution than the covered field racks I’ve been seasoning wood on currently.

I designed the shed last summer, but was dragging my feet on the build due to lumber prices. The price has only gone up, so I just bit the bullet and started building it. Shed went up quickly over the past few days. 

Only thing left to complete is to add some more of the buckthorn “siding” to two sides. My property has tons of buckthorn, so I feel like siding it with their carcasses is equivalent to heads on spikes outside a castle! Let’s see if it deters future growth. Nothing has stopped it so far!

Dimensions are 8x12x8, or 6 cords. We generally have been burning about 5 cords per winter, so this gives a little wiggle room, along with my “working” racks, which hold about 2 cords right near the house for quick access.

Now all I need to do is fill it up, but that’s the fun part! (Or will be when my 28-ton Half-Beam Yardmax splitter arrives next week!)


----------



## Whirled Peas

It fits a hair over 4 cords and we love using the bays for storage in the summer. The slat walls make it easy to stack quickly from the feeder rows I’ve got scattered around the place.


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> Mine after six thousand pounds of red oak fell on it and cut it in half and demolished it.


OUCH!


----------



## begreen

VonH said:


> So, we converted our fireplace to a wood-burning insert about 2 years ago and have been heating primarily with wood in Wisconsin winters. We have 3 acres with tons of dead ash, so I wanted to create a more long-term wood storage solution than the covered field racks I’ve been seasoning wood on currently.
> 
> I designed the shed last summer, but was dragging my feet on the build due to lumber prices. The price has only gone up, so I just bit the bullet and started building it. Shed went up quickly over the past few days.
> 
> Only thing left to complete is to add some more of the buckthorn “siding” to two sides. My property has tons of buckthorn, so I feel like siding it with their carcasses is equivalent to heads on spikes outside a castle! Let’s see if it deters future growth. Nothing has stopped it so far!
> 
> Dimensions are 8x12x8, or 6 cords. We generally have been burning about 5 cords per winter, so this gives a little wiggle room, along with my “working” racks, which hold about 2 cords right near the house for quick access.
> 
> Now all I need to do is fill it up, but that’s the fun part! (Or will be when my 28-ton Half-Beam Yardmax splitter arrives next week!)


Nicely done! That is similar to our shed, though I made it 16' wide and have pallets for a floor.


----------



## clancey

Nice wood shed..


----------



## Orion 4343

VonH said:


> So, we converted our fireplace to a wood-burning insert about 2 years ago and have been heating primarily with wood in Wisconsin winters. We have 3 acres with tons of dead ash, so I wanted to create a more long-term wood storage solution than the covered field racks I’ve been seasoning wood on currently.
> 
> I designed the shed last summer, but was dragging my feet on the build due to lumber prices. The price has only gone up, so I just bit the bullet and started building it. Shed went up quickly over the past few days.
> 
> Only thing left to complete is to add some more of the buckthorn “siding” to two sides. My property has tons of buckthorn, so I feel like siding it with their carcasses is equivalent to heads on spikes outside a castle! Let’s see if it deters future growth. Nothing has stopped it so far!
> 
> Dimensions are 8x12x8, or 6 cords. We generally have been burning about 5 cords per winter, so this gives a little wiggle room, along with my “working” racks, which hold about 2 cords right near the house for quick access.
> 
> Now all I need to do is fill it up, but that’s the fun part! (Or will be when my 28-ton Half-Beam Yardmax splitter arrives next week!)


VonH
Nice shed. That looks like something I recently built. I used carriage bolts to support the ledger board instead of concrete blocks and used 2x8 for the joists. How is your holding up to the weight of the firewood?


----------



## 1990dtgl98

So I bought a house in 2018 that had a chimney and old fisher insert. I'll post an upgrade thread to that later.

Good perk is it has a 30x70 pole building in the property, and the previous owner added a 10' wide lean-to running the entire 70'.

It's slowly becoming my wood area.

Right now it's mostly ash. Got 10 tandem axle trailer loads from a guy who lost an entire fence row to the ash borer. Did that entire pile in the 6 weeks I was furloughed last year.

Slowly replenishing the 4-5 cords of wood my wife burned while working from home this winter. Got about 2 cords of oak free so far this year.


----------



## stoveliker

Brand spanking new. 8'x18', 2.5 cords per bay. So three year seasoning.

Will be stained black soon.


----------



## clancey

Wow you are a carpenter and a good one at that--just beautiful wood shed that is stoveliker...I tried to look for those concrete blocks at home depot and could not find them --Is there a name to them??   I also like how you have the 2x "whatever" lined up to support the 2x4"s for the wood holding up off the floor to where lots of air can get through---beautiful job--enjoyed..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> Wow you are a carpenter and a good one at that--just beautiful wood shed that is stoveliker...I tried to look for those concrete blocks at home depot and could not find them --Is there a name to them??   I also like how you have the 2x "whatever" lined up to support the 2x4"s for the wood holding up off the floor to where lots of air can get through---beautiful job--enjoyed..clancey



Thanks. I'm not at all a carpenter, (and a real construction worker will be able to point out all the things I could have done better)... But my wife says I am a bit proud 
Those are deck blocks. And 2x8 floor joists (2x4s would sag and break from the weight).


----------



## clancey

Your a carpenter and you just do not know it---lol   Thank you for that information for that last isle in HD is a long walk to find stuff and not know what exactly your looking for and usually wind up in the garden center on the other side of the store--lol  thank you clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Lo





clancey said:


> Your a carpenter and you just do not know it---lol   Thank you for that information for that last isle in HD is a long walk to find stuff and not know what exactly your looking for and usually wind up in the garden center on the other side of the store--lol  thank you clancey



Lol, I also always end up in the garden center, even when I have a load of lumber...
The looks people give when buying perennials and a bunch of lumber, roofing material, and concrete deck blocks


----------



## clancey

Tomorrow we will start the wood shed and it is going to be a smaller one and about 24 inches coming straight out and about 48 inches in width with 4 deck blocks holding up a slanted roof away from my fence so that I can get a lawn mower in the back of it. Would like to get some of those pallets too but this depends on someone driving to the place to get the pallets and will take a picture of it when it is finished.
Thanks everyone for you help and suggestions with this endeavor.. Working hard here and i figure if I need more space for more wood I can add on to it as I go along..thanks everyone..clancey


----------



## manmeetgarden

This is my first firewood shed I built.  Moved into a new home this year and planning on getting a wood insert so I wanted to make a nice sturdy home for all the new firewood I'm acquiring.  I also made a build video for those who are into that kind of thing.


----------



## Whimpers Baggins

28' wide and 12' deep and ive almost got it full now at an average of 6' of height.


----------



## Simonkenton

If  you are a good carpenter,  and you want to get red oak down to 17 percent moisture in 8 months,  build a replica of my non-ventilated wood shed.


----------



## BIGChrisNH

Just finished the woodshed this afternoon. 18 feet wide by 6 feet deep. 8 feet tall in front sloping to 6 feet tall in back. Should fit around 5 cords, so about a season's worth of wood. Can't wait to not have to mess with tarps this winter.


----------



## clancey

That's beautiful..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

BIGChrisNH said:


> View attachment 281654
> View attachment 281655
> 
> Just finished the woodshed this afternoon. 18 feet wide by 6 feet deep. 8 feet tall in front sloping to 6 feet tall in back. Should fit around 5 cords, so about a season's worth of wood. Can't wait to not have to mess with tarps this winter.




Nice! I did the same this year: built and filled it (18'*8' with 7.5' tall in front, 6.5' in the back). Feels good.


----------



## Tennessee.Pilgrim




----------



## Dmcqb

thebaron23 said:


> I can fit 3 1/3 full cord per bay


This is very close to a design I was considering. What dimensions? How deep? Do you have a middle row of support posts?


----------



## PaulBunyun

Tennessee.Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 281686


Beautiful!


----------



## BIGChrisNH

Dmcqb said:


> This is very close to a design I was considering. What dimensions? How deep? Do you have a middle row of support posts?


16 wide by 6 feet deep. 8 feet tall in front and 6 feet tall in back.  No middle row, not deep enough to need it. i over built it as it is


----------



## Blazzinghot

Two years ago I built a small greenhouse as my wife was all excited about starting some seeds early for our garden. But she has been slowing down some so this year the greenhouse is now holding some of our firewood.  It works well as a kiln as it gets nice and toasty inside. I keep the windows cracked for ventilation.  I just put a cord in this week but it will hold maybe two and half cords in without totally blocking the glass. This is my first year using wood in this home. I was told by the guys I purchased my firewood from that most people go through about three cords in this area.   Oh yes you can see my septic tank lid in the picture as I put an extension on my tank so I don't have to dig for it all the time.


----------



## s0ulP@tch

Super basic shed.  It’s oak pallets for the floor, elevated off the ground using bricks with weed mat underneath to prevent weeds.
23’ long, 3’ deep, 6.5’ high under the rafters at one end and 5’ high at the low end.  Salvaged cedar 2x6 rafters, plywood roof deck, and tin roofing.  Cost was $0 - everything was a leftover or salvaged.  It’s open on all sides plus the elevated floor & space between the rafters allows for good airflow.  I've also left a gap between the rows of splits to allow drying between them.

The metal shed next to it is ~5.5’ from the south edge of our property (the fence) so I built the shed in the gap to get southern exposure all year and utilize the requisite 5’ setback. Neighbor is fine with it.

Edit: Fixed image rotation


----------



## clancey

That's a nice economical wood shed...made out of those crates that they ship thing in--good for you and the roof is nice too...I did one of those with my 2 crates and put a roof on it just like you for my left over wood..new at this...clancey


----------



## s0ulP@tch

I hear ya - I’m new at this, too. This is my third shed on this property. The first was made of six 7’x32” pallets. Two were the base, and the others were attached to the base and formed an A-frame (Two pallets per side of the roof).  Worked well to keep the water off, but wasn’t big enough and the air flow was poor. next season I raised the roof ~40” so it looked more like a house with vertical walls and a steep roof  That one held ~2 cords. Finally dismantled it last weekend and extended my 10’  rack with the two strongest pallets and re-used the roofing. This holds ~3 cords. It’s a ways from the house though, so I’ll build a small storage shed near the garage door to hold a week‘s worth of wood.


----------



## clancey

That sounds like a good idea to get it closer to the house...I am looking for some pictures I took to share with you my pallets and the roof I put on top just for the extra wood...I guess I did not take a picture of that particular piece but I do have a picture of my wood shed that is 1/2 full now with wood ready for my first light on Oct 28 and my stove installer will do it for me..I am going to use oak that is kilned dried and 16 inches long..A new experience for me and other people can not wait until I light it but I can wait 20 years if I have to not really thrilled about this yet but just installed the stove for a emergency if the grid goes down or something.. Maybe I will learn to like this affair in time. Silly isn't it but I am glad you joined this nice forum and I like your sheds and yes move one closer to the house for more convenience..Found the picture..old mrs clancey


----------



## s0ulP@tch

clancey said:


> That sounds like a good idea to get it closer to the house...I am looking for some pictures I took to share with you my pallets and the roof I put on top just for the extra wood...I guess I did not take a picture of that particular piece but I do have a picture of my wood shed that is 1/2 full now with wood ready for my first light on Oct 28 and my stove installer will do it for me..I am going to use oak that is kilned dried and 16 inches long..A new experience for me and other people can not wait until I light it but I can wait 20 years if I have to not really thrilled about this yet but just installed the stove for a emergency if the grid goes down or something.. Maybe I will learn to like this affair in time. Silly isn't it but I am glad you joined this nice forum and I like your sheds and yes move one closer to the house for more convenience..Found the picture..old mrs clancey
> 
> View attachment 282911
> View attachment 282912


Great simple shed! They look less janky or… “shabby chic” than mine


----------



## clancey

Ha Ha---yea kind of...lol..clancey


----------



## clancey

SP...I got some updated pictures on my wood shed and extra storing...took them today..clancey
My tomato plant is still going crazy and it has about 14 more tomato's on it...and they are getting red...Gosh so many tomato's this year and I wonder if this is normal for a plant. lol--I stopped feeding it my special food...lol..clancey


----------



## MrCool1

OK, for some reason I feel compelled to share!
in homesteader fashion, this is a "whats available" woodshed. I inherited a 10X12 Quonset style building - I had to haul it home and set it up - was a fun show with it on 4- 12' 6x6 across my trailer deck, going about a mile down the road.  was just a tube then, no ends on it.
it is vented 1" across the bottom on this (South) side - and the little roof is venting as well. our prevailing wind is out of the South, so it gets good airflow pretty much all year. I try to leave the doors open all summer, except for when it rains - since it quite often rains sideways here . 
I think we are called the Pacific North Wet. I know Seattle gets more water, but not a huge amount more rainy time.
the east and west sides support it with blocks, but they are spaced a couple inches apart as well. everything on pallets inside, with almost a foot of gravel and then black plastic.
The north side has the same size opening but no doors - the goal is to setup the splitter/processing on that side with a roof over it.
this is a steel building, and 30 years old, if I remember right, it has been here for ten. steel buildings condensate, even in August here, so I have a tarp strung across it like a boy scout tent to run the drips down the sides.
I have fought to keep enough yard reserved to back the 18' flatbed trailer to the North side.
 I almost never use half of this wood supply  a year, as I have another shelter full of Oak that we use for the really cold times- if we get any.
 Oak is also nice for the just going to bed stove load - so I have coals to start from in the morning if needed. so we do use it all of the colder part of the heating season.
this is a bit of scrounged up wood - we have a plant about 15 miles away that pressure treats a lot of things, including railroad ties - and they cut those before they treat them - and on a good day I can get a pickup load of those ends. the railroad ties are straight enough to trim to size in the chop saw! the napoleon is a little fussy about log length. I am still forgetting that at times. after 21 years with it.

this side is currently 2 year old wood, but I am behind schedule and it just got put in there late this spring. the other side is my 3 year old goodies. and looking at it - this is the pretty side this year. mostly fir and some pine - I still have some 5 year old oak to get split and finish seasoning for 2024. then maybe time to roof the (supposed to be) processing area.
I may have to fire the painter that skipped the inside of the doors........
ha, I never thought I would even take a picture of them, much less share!


----------



## clancey

Wow I think that is beautiful as well as your details in the story...That reminds me of vivos xpoint , SD.. Those old ammunition bunkers...lol   Oregon does get a lot of rain and you would think that you need more sunshine to offset the closeness of it all but I am far from a expert here and I am just plugging along like you are---good job...old mrs clancey


----------



## MrCool1

clancey said:


> Wow I think that is beautiful as well as your details in the story...That reminds me of vivos xpoint , SD.. Those old ammunition bunkers...lol   Oregon does get a lot of rain and you would think that you need more sunshine to offset the closeness of it all but I am far from a expert here and I am just plugging along like you are---good job...old mrs clancey


so, I think I read that you are getting your first fire in a new stove Oct 28? this year?
if so I hope you enjoy it!
 I didn't know anything else growing up - (is that what happened?) but moving in to town to a rental that had electric heat made me very aware that there are differences! I made it a year (one winter) and have never lived without wood heat since. 
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Zombie

32 ft long, 6-7 feet high (across roof, and it is stacked to the roof) 4 feet deep.  I cut my stuff at 18 inches, there are 2 rows in it.  Pallets and pressure treated 2x6s and 2x4s, 22 guage metal roof.  It is full now, I was still filling it in these and decided to take some pics.  I am probably build a 3rd one, because I still have a lot more wood that is sitting out kinda just in a pile.


----------



## Beary

The previous owners had a sort of lean-to (and I do mean sort of...) off the side of a mini barn style pre fab shed. The roof was below my chest at the low side and just above my shoulders at the high side. It held very little wood and was obviously a pain to work in even for my short wife.

So i threw this up, there's a lot of shoulda, woulda coulda and I'll do some things differently next time but It's a lot reused lumber, didn't have to buy the roofing or the screws and it will hold around 3 cords. Have some holes to patch on the roof still but we got the wood moved before this week of terential downpour hit the northwest


----------



## coal and wood man

Woodshed holds 5.5 cords, overhang holds 2 cords + I have a few stacks too. All my wood is on pallets and covered.


----------



## weatherguy

s0ulP@tch said:


> Super basic shed.  It’s oak pallets for the floor, elevated off the ground using bricks with weed mat underneath to prevent weeds.
> 23’ long, 3’ deep, 6.5’ high under the rafters at one end and 5’ high at the low end.  Salvaged cedar 2x6 rafters, plywood roof deck, and tin roofing.  Cost was $0 - everything was a leftover or salvaged.  It’s open on all sides plus the elevated floor & space between the rafters allows for good airflow.  I've also left a gap between the rows of splits to allow drying between them.
> 
> The metal shed next to it is ~5.5’ from the south edge of our property (the fence) so I built the shed in the gap to get southern exposure all year and utilize the requisite 5’ setback. Neighbor is fine with it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed image rotation
> View attachment 282887
> View attachment 282888
> View attachment 282889
> View attachment 282890
> View attachment 282891


I built some racks like yours and picked up some used metal roofing and plan on doing the same as you did. looks good.


----------



## WiscWoody

I don‘t have a wood shed yet but I was looking through some on here for ideas And there’s many that seem like they wouldn’t let much air in to help in the drying process…. I’d like to have something natural and rustic looking but I’m leaning toward just putting up a carport type of shelter and stacking my wood on. Y racks inside of it, metal is high but I was looking on the Menards app and I see there’s some that are mostly wood that would suffice nicely. I’d love to shun the tarps finally after ten years of wood burning!


----------



## stoveliker

Make one with the sides completely open - it's about the roof, not walls. 
You could add one slatted side on the prevailing winds side.

Search for @Highbeam s shed. Looks rustic to me. Black wood with firewood inside. Can be made to any size.


----------



## Brogan007

After years of stacking wood in, then moving it to garage and stacking again...I decided to go the tote way.
Filled right at the splitter.  Finished manually handling...pick up a few splits every time I pass by in garage & drop in basket by stove. I have 25 of them filled and stored undercover, 3 high.


----------



## John Galt

Brogan007 said:


> After years of stacking wood in, then moving it to garage and stacking again...I decided to go the tote way.
> Filled right at the splitter.  Finished manually handling...pick up a few splits every time I pass by in garage & drop in basket by stove. I have 25 of them filled and stored undercover, 3 high.
> 
> View attachment 285029


I'd love to have totes like those.


----------



## rottiman

20 rows, each row 9' x 7' x  1.5'


----------



## Mt Ski Bum

Holds 30+ cords when full, enough to keep 10 rustic guest cabins, an employee yurt, and  a main lodge warm through a long Montana winter! (This picture is from a year ago, we're further along on stockpiling wood than this right now!)


----------



## Colin_FW

My first wood shed. Design factors were 1) the wife liking it (very visible from the house) 2) material costs with covid craziness. It's 16' wide, 4' deep and 6' to 8' high. It can be loaded and pulled from on both sides. With the cost of wood I didn't want to build a floor, so I used pallets and some old masonry to hide them. The roof is Ondura asphalt corrugated panels, because aluminium panels were back-order everywhere in my area, and I could not believe the price of OSB. It sits on blocks because I wanted to keep the option of moving it if need be. Inspired myself from several designs here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stoveliker

Very nice!


----------



## clancey

its beautiful...clancey


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

My makeshift woodshed for this season. Just got the house a month ago and just finished stove a week ago. Got alot of splitting to do. Luckily my main woodscore for now is partially seasoned


----------



## Stearn786

Here's my woodpile. Somewhere around 8 cord inside for this winter and about 6 cord stacked outside for next year. Plus a little pile of stuff still to split


----------



## Dan Freeman

Built our main shed this past Spring. (2.7 cord capacity) The smaller one is right outside our kitchen. (.75 cord capacity)


----------



## Jerkzack

Dan Freeman said:


> Built our main shed this past Spring. (2.7 cord capacity) The smaller one is right outside our kitchen. (.75 cord capacity)
> 
> View attachment 286945



What are the dimensions of this woodshed? Nice build!


----------



## Dan Freeman

Jerkzack said:


> What are the dimensions of this woodshed? Nice build!


20L x 6H x 4D. Thanks!


----------



## Rusty18

Not a shed but a staging box at the back door,  should hold about 8/10 of a cord if I fill it up.  Just some junk skids I had laying around an scrap tin.  Should make burning a little more convenient this winter.


----------



## Max W

I built this wood shed four yrs ago and am very very happy to have it but there are a few things that I could or should have done differently. The space between the boards is just from shrinkage. I could have kept the look but spaced the boards further apart. Doing the roof I never thought to put in a ridge vent. I could use some gable louvers to help move the air. Steady breezes help. We live in a spot where the laundry on the line is so often horizontal. I’m satisfied with the size, 16x12 ft. It holds 3 1/2 cord of 16 inch rows each side at six or more feet high with good air space between rows. Bigger is almost always nicer but that’s more to build. I had to bring in gravel to fill a steep slope at the back so there was no room to create access to the back where drier unused wood may end up be behind the newer wood. The gravel gives a good floor with crossways boards to hold wood off it.  I put some left over geotextile road fabric under the gravel which maybe helps a little more with ground moisture. The  6x6 pressure treated posts are about 2.5 ft deep with 2” of styrofoam surrounding them 2ft out to keep the ground unfrozen. Posts are cross braced. By the way don’t rent a post hole digger if you expect it to dig through gravel. The vibration makes it cave in on itself. 



The shed may not be the best for fast drying and I did get mold on some pieces for the first time this year but it does its job. Our  cookstove seldom needs cleaning and annual chimney cleanings yield next to nothing. I’ve got to say it sure beats digging our wood from under snow and a frozen tarp.


----------



## clancey

These sheds are all nice looking and I especially like the little one by the back door for convenience and that black and white doggy looks worthless like all the rest the forum members have usually laying around getting warmed by the owners stoves---your doggy is a working doggy--I love dogs..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

My heapinhousin is growing and getting some diversity


----------



## wjohn

Here's what I came up with after drawing from the Popular Mechanics, Fine Homebuilding, and EPA plans - plus looking through everyone's on this thread. I had a bunch of salvaged materials from a porch I had torn down so that drove the size. There were a lot of 6' pieces of 5/4 deck boards, and I let the pitch of the roof and length of salvaged 4x4s I had on hand drive the height with the galvanized roof panels leaving a little overhang. I ended up buying 4 treated 2x6x12s, a box of joist hanger nails, a box of 16D galvanized nails, a box of 4" exterior screws, and a 25 lb box of 2 1/2" decking screws (overkill on the weight but needed them for later projects). Everything else was salvaged down to the precast footings and joist hangers. It should hold about 2 cords. I'm hoping I go through about 1 cord per winter at most with the VC Aspen C3 and my small house in this climate (and random 60+ degree winter days like we're having so far).

My only concern is that I may have to support the outer 2x6 spans between the 4x4s/deck footings, as the joists are running perpendicular into them with hangers. If so that will be easy enough to get to and stick footings/cinder blocks under them.

I was worried about a 50+ MPH wind tipping the thing over so I loaded as many cut pieces of wood at the front edge and will split them as time allows. It's not moving anywhere now.


----------



## JamesGuido

no idea where this came from…
found it in the garage…
decided it’s best in the woodshed.
checked out the name, they make gears, shafts and transmission parts…
🤔 hmmm…


----------



## MR. GLO

max384 said:


> Glad to see someone started a new woodshed sticky thread.
> 
> Here's my shed I just built a month or two ago. Holds about 5 cords.


Nice...Do you know what material cost for this?  and size thanks


----------



## JamesGuido

Burning some rot and bark and whatnot…
Trying to enjoy the weather with a cold brew but it’s freezing up 

Running low on my supply…


----------



## blotter

I guess I didn't take any pics after this, but it's not hard to imagine the tin roof and trim that completed it. Made from all reclaimed materials on my farm except for a handful of screws. My grandpa was an overbuild it with nails type of guy so I followed his lead lol.  

 probably have enough aged lumber around to build a few more. If I were closer to bigger population centers I probably would try to sell one or two to a yuppie who likes the aged look, but I'm hording the wood for future producs.


----------



## Stelcom66

I don't have a shed yet. I like just looking at these. So many good ones for ideas. I've noticed that the roof pitch on most isn't too steep, or in a couple cases no angle at all. I suppose because the overall area is typically less than a garage or house, excessive snow weight is not a concern?


----------



## DonTee

I’m in upstate NY, and we get a bit of snowfall. I built my woodshed with a 8/12 pitch metal roof. Hopefully it sheds snow just like the 8/12 roof on my house  

This next winter will be it’s first real test. 

And yes I agree this thread is full of great ideas. I copied some of them for my woodshed.


----------



## Stelcom66

DonTee said:


> I’m in upstate NY, and we get a bit of snowfall. I built my woodshed with a 8/12 pitch metal roof. Hopefully it sheds snow just like the 8/12 roof on my house
> 
> This next winter will be it’s first real test.
> 
> And yes I agree this thread is full of great ideas. I copied some of them for my woodshed.


Yes, a bit! Metal is a good idea. maybe it won't retain snow as much as shingles.


----------



## Rusty18

Not a “shed” yet but will eventually get uprights and some salvaged stainless steel tin on for a roof.


----------



## profdlp

Mine, though some of you make me hesitant to post...  ;-)


----------



## stoveliker

Looks great. Size does not (always) matter!


----------



## profdlp

stoveliker said:


> Looks great. Size does not (always) matter!


I should have pointed out that there is another full layer of firewood behind the front one, separated by a gap for airflow around both.

Here is an alternate view when it was brand new and I didn't have it filled completely yet.  All-in-all it holds about 1 cord.


----------



## StudlyHogly

This was a greenhouse with raised beds inside and slimy green vapour barrier out, painted white.
I extended the roof on the gable ends by 1', 2x4 strapping, metal roof, 1x6 fascia, eavestrough, downspouts, underground drainage etc.  Just under 8x16, so 5 cords.  Not terribly sunny in this location, for storing dry wood only.


----------



## boomfire

great thread, gives me lots of ideas.

does these sheds or stack of woodpiles outdoor provide a home for snakes?

where i live usually summer time there are tons of snakes around. they dont bother me, but in winter, if i go out to get some firewood, its not a pleasant experience if one jumps out when picking some from the pile.


----------



## Investmentdude

Man you guys are fancy! I haven’t installed the wood stove yet it will be this month we are constructing the porch now so they will install the Vermont Castings Defiant Encore after we get the windows in mid-July.  Anyhoo this is my weekend project, getting the wood off the ground.  Using blocks underneath plastic bread trays.  All free.


----------



## Stelcom66

Talk about fancy - wow that is fantastic! I was going to split some wood this weekend - too hot. That's a good amount of free wood.


----------



## jwoair23

I have a thread on this, but thought I would throw it in here too, just got it stained this weekend! Built it last November. Holds 10 cords when full.


----------



## Firewoodhoarder

16’w x 5’d


----------



## Waingro

I live near Kumamoto, southern Japan.
I have a Dutchwest catalytic stove:
https://www.discountstoves.net/Majestic-Dutchwest-2462-p/maj-2462dutch.htm

This year I was lucky to get a lot of wood for free from a neighbor who cleared their land of trees.
The wood is 70% cedar, 20% chestnut, and 10% sawtooth oak. Probably about 15~16 tons in all.
The cedar will be seasoned by this coming winter; I have a tester to check the water content. The chestnut and oak I plan to use from winter 2023 going into 2024 (will be seasoned for 18-24 months by then).

I built this wood shed to store as much as I can fit in there! The remainder is stacked on plastic crates with a tarp over the top, which I take off on rain-free days. I need to put some wooden planks on the inside of the roof, because the tarp sags when we get lots of rain.
Woodshed is roughly 6m (l) x 2.5m (w) x 2.5m (h).
I use plastic crates on the ground to prevent the termites eating the wooden ones.
We get insane rain and typhoons around here during the summer and autumn, hence why it has walls on the two sides which get all the rain and wind. The air space under the wood, thanks to the crates, and the air space above the wood seem to allow a decent air flow. Haven't noticed any mold yet.

Here's a walkaround video (also showing my fruit trees!):
https://photos.app.goo.gl/YZyPFsWczziVpufRA


----------



## Investmentdude

No shed , heck no stove installed yet.  But I’ve been splitting by hand and  I intend to use half pallets on top and tarps through winter, then let breathe and dry in summer. Cheers I’m super excited!!


----------



## Larch

For the past 14 years I've kept my firewood under a wing on my house, bad idea in today's fire season's so I finally built a two year shed and will have it filled today, which will put me at 3 plus years. The house was already full,  wish it wasn't as there was already a forest fire about 4 km away.


----------



## Crummy

It was here when I bought the place but it works. If I figured correctly it should hold 6.25 cord. 








I palletize my green wood and put it out back for the winter. Seems to freeze dry fairly well at -40° and then put it in the shed next summer.


----------



## AlaskaNorth

Just finished. 6x12


----------



## Spotted Owl

I don’t post much, but this one I will. Just the boy and me building this, we had a really good time on this one. Took a while to gather all the parts. 99%  from scavenged or scrounged material. Only bought the concrete for braces. All hand rigging no machines, he learned a lot and had some very good ideas. Inside dimensions, 30’ x 11 x H. When we were stacking needing a lot of wood with everyone home we could stack tight to 8 1/2’ high and get 22 cord. Without the kids home, just the dog and me there’s no need to stack anymore. No idea how much it holds tossed in but it’s more than enough for the winter.


----------



## ozarkoak

Built ours a few days ago 4x8 so it holds 2 rows. needs the final trim and some paint but you all get the idea. It will be nice to not mess with tarping this winter. We are going to tarp the pile we plan on using next and go from there. Tarping will be much easier now that I can do it well and not have to worry about getting into the pile every other day. Just tarp it up nice and tight and forget about it for a month.


----------



## RomanW

The Man Cub and I built this today. He's pretty happy with it... as you can see lol. Same as @Spotted Owl, most of it is recycled.


----------



## ispinwool

Crummy said:


> It was here when I bought the place but it works. If I figured correctly it should hold 6.25 cord.
> 
> View attachment 298637
> View attachment 298638
> 
> I palletize my green wood and put it out back for the winter. Seems to freeze dry fairly well at -40° and then put it in the shed next summer.
> View attachment 298639


😍😍😍😍


----------



## GrumpyDad

Nothing glamorous.  I'll likely need to move this in a year or two as I plan to put a garage in this spot.  
Contains roughly three cords.  Had two delivered noon Saturday and just finished stacking, resplit half the pieces because they arrived to big. 
Good news is, I tested ten random pieces and split them did moisture test. Half were around 17 the other 21.  I'm golden for awhile.


----------



## Garbanzo62

Converted the kids old Tree fort into Wood Shed.. Pick 2 is my overflow pile.


----------



## Garbanzo62

Purodude said:


> View attachment 267517
> 
> 10 feet wide, 16 feet long. 9-10 feet high.


What are the Pipes for?


----------



## stoveliker

Garbanzo62 said:


> Converted the kids old Tree fort into Wood Shed.. Pick 2 is my overflow pile.
> 
> View attachment 299460
> View attachment 299461


Is the wood sitting on the ground? (can't see very well) It's better to put it on pallets (or something else) so it's off the ground.


----------



## RomanW

stoveliker said:


> Is the wood sitting on the ground? (can't see very well) It's better to put it on pallets (or something else) so it's off the ground.


Looks on the ground to me


----------



## Garbanzo62

RomanW said:


> Looks on the ground to me


No Not on the Ground.  Have various things under them. Some Trex Scrap, some straight saplings to act as poles, some pieces of pressure treat.


----------



## Garbanzo62

stoveliker said:


> Is the wood sitting on the ground? (can't see very well) It's better to put it on pallets (or something else) so it's off the ground.


No. I have some saplings as poles and some old Trex scrap. to keep it off the ground


----------



## Ashful

Some beautiful sheds, here.  I indeed debated the best plan for my own for several years, as I had some constraints:

1.  I had been burning a lot of wood, and processing even more than I burned, to get ahead.  I was stacking 13 - 15 cords per year, and burning roughly 10, until I got sufficiently ahead.  This made me want a design where I could park a splitter or front-end loader right at the stacks for processing, and then later pull a trailer or large wagon directly up to the stacks to retrieve the wood, and eliminated any design where you have to walk deep into a shed to retrieve wood.

2.  My township has a permitting requirement for any shed exceeding 100 sq.ft.  If I could keep the footprint below 100 sq.ft., I would not require a site permit, and would not have to argue over proximity to wetlands, runoff studies, etc.

3.  It had to look as nice as reasonably possible.  We live in a neighborhood of larger lots (4 - 9 acres/ea), but still no one wants to look at a mess of metal roofing scraps in their neighbors yard, when the leaves drop from the trees that isolate us every winter.

A row of smaller wood "racks" (can't legally call them "sheds" < 100 sq.ft.) of precisely 96 sq.ft. and holding 4.0 cords each was my solution.   Each rack has two bays on front and two bays on back, each bay being 2 rows deep (x18") for easy reach, each bay being exactly 1 cord  for easy tracking of usage.  They are all placed in a neat row, so I can simply park the splitter next to the bay I'm loading, and stack right off the log catcher.  Later, I pull my 2-ton farm wagon along the row to the bay from which I am pulling, and load 'er up.

Although these photos were taken when I had only completed the first three, I presently have four of these racks (plus a smaller one-cord version on high ground), for only 17 cords of storage, about half of what I used to keep stacked on pallets.  It's tight, I've got logs stacked everywhere just waiting to be processed, as I've whittled my storage down from the prior 30 cords.  But I have a goal to cut back on how much wood I use, and also suspect my dry time will be less in these racks than on pallets, so I'm experimenting with this reduced storage volume before building more racks.  The cost of the racks was almost exactly $1k/ea before COVID, but the one built in 2021 must have close pretty close to $2k.


----------



## lml999

So excited...supplies are being delivered on Monday and I'm going to build an 8x12 wood shed. I'm also going to build an adjacent storage shed, so I can get some crap out of the garage  and out of the weather. Photos to follow as I start next week... Been spending a lot of time on this thread looking for ideas!


----------



## JamesGuido

lml999 said:


> So excited...supplies are being delivered on Monday and I'm going to build an 8x12 wood shed.


27 years ago I built an 8x16 wood shed… 
Many times I wished I had gone larger.


----------



## lml999

JamesGuido said:


> 27 years ago I built an 8x16 wood shed…
> Many times I wished I had gone larger.


I know!

But at this point, it will handle most of my wood needs, with a separate rack or two for green wood elsewhere...  
...and I'm pretty limited spacewise, so it will have to do! The storage shed is also important, so...but I could always convert it to wood storage if winters on Cape Cod suddenly get much colder!


----------



## lml999

Stage 0.


----------



## profdlp

You really need an armed guard for something that valuable.


----------



## lml999

profdlp said:


> You really need an armed guard for something that valuable.


Do you see the bloodthirsty guard dog as my avatar?


----------



## Ashful

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## philt

Major wood shed envy.

Mine is a little more crude than most and is in need of a more permanent roof but we haven't spent a penny yet on materials or the fire wood so pretty happy for our first attempt. Will extend the roof over the ends eventually and find time to chop the larger pieces further. Hoping most will be dry enough for next Winter:


----------



## Ashful

Crude is fine, I used nothing but pallets and plastic sheeting for many years.  But what is supporting your plastic?  It will sag if not atop some rigid substrate.


----------



## philt

Ashful said:


> Crude is fine, I used nothing but pallets and plastic sheeting for many years.  But what is supporting your plastic?  It will sag if not atop some rigid substrate.


It's just tacked on semi loosely at the moment, it's only for the next few days while I figure out a rigid framework to put some corrugated bitumen sheeting on at the weekend.


----------



## Oldtoad of Green Acres

Had the tube frame 20 years, been a garage and storage area with 3 different skins.
Going to put a topper on it some time, gravel underneath.
This years is under the tarp. Next years is breathing and in process.
Would like to do the 4' x 4' x 4' baskets, going to look for some.
First wood burning in over 20 years, yippee!


----------



## Jigrod

4x14x8 Northern Wisco last weekend.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

My woodshed hopefully have enough for the winter and can start working on next year's. Moved our old coal stove out there for when I'm working on our cars or bikes in the winter


----------



## Oldtoad of Green Acres

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> My woodshed hopefully have enough for the winter and can start working on next year's. Moved our old coal stove out there for when I'm working on our cars or bikes in the winter
> 
> View attachment 300620
> View attachment 300621


I'm jealous. 
My kids keep telling me I need a garage.
Maybe after I win the lotto, but I never buy tickets.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

Oldtoad of Green Acres said:


> I'm jealous.
> My kids keep telling me I need a garage.
> Maybe after I win the lotto, but I never buy tickets.


I'm lucky. But the wife gets mad it's full of wood and she can't park in there. So I tell her she can choose between cold car or cold house lol


----------



## Oldtoad of Green Acres

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> I'm lucky. But the wife gets mad it's full of wood and she can't park in there. So I tell her she can choose between cold car or cold house lol


You could always park your truck outside...


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

Oldtoad of Green Acres said:


> You could always park your truck outside...


It is outside. Harleys get the other half though. Last house didn't have garage and they got abused enough outside then. Refuse to let them sit in the rain and snow now


----------



## Ashful

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> I'm lucky. But the wife gets mad it's full of wood and she can't park in there. So I tell her she can choose between cold car or cold house lol


Sounds like a good excuse to build another garage, if there ever were one.  I have five here, renting a sixth, and debating building more.  I hate leaving stuff outside.


----------



## stoveliker

Or a woodshed ...


----------



## Ashful

stoveliker said:


> Or a woodshed ...


Sure, but it’s less fun filling those.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

Measured my pile tonight got rough guess of 1300 cubic ft of wood. So approx 10 cords. Think I can fit 5 more in there uf I stuff it full. Think I will burn 6 cords this year. Hopefully next year can afford to buil a lean-to nxt to garage that can hold another 15 cord. 30 cord storage is my eventual goal. That would be roughly 4 or 5 year supply


----------



## ShilohRancher

I repurposed two old chicken houses on the property that I purchased about five years ago.  We use this property and the old mobile home on it as our deer camp.










I will also be storing an ATV in the first shed during deer season.
This is the last of three stacks that I had been air-drying outside for about 18 months.
I will be moving this to the back porch of the mobile home soon.




This is the white oak firewood that I recently stacked in the first shed from the outside drying rack.


----------



## lml999

lml999 said:


> I know!
> 
> But at this point, it will handle most of my wood needs, with a separate rack or two for green wood elsewhere...
> ...and I'm pretty limited spacewise, so it will have to do! The storage shed is also important, so...but I could always convert it to wood storage if winters on Cape Cod suddenly get much colder!


Three weeks later, the wood shed is pretty much done. I still need to put some dividers in, to keep the wood separate and provide some airflow. The side walls are all repurposed decking from a deck revamp last year. The right side wall is solid as it will be part of the storage shed, and the storage shed itself will have the same footprint as the wood shed. The roof is clear poly, to let light in.  I'll post a cleaned up photo next week...the site is still work in progress, and a neighbor dropped some trees last week, so I had to pause the build and rescue some oak (freshly cut on the left) from the chipper! Each of the three slots should take over a full cord.


----------



## FTG-05

lml999 said:


> Three weeks later, the wood shed is pretty much done. I still need to put some dividers in, to keep the wood separate and provide some airflow. The side walls are all repurposed decking from a deck revamp last year. The right side wall is solid as it will be part of the storage shed, and the storage shed itself will have the same footprint as the wood shed. The roof is clear poly, to let light in.  I'll post a cleaned up photo next week...the site is still work in progress, and a neighbor dropped some trees last week, so I had to pause the build and rescue some oak (freshly cut on the left) from the chipper! Each of the three slots should take over a full cord.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301322


Tell me about those foundation blocks, please!

Nice looking shed!


----------



## philt

Managed to scrounge some timber from a local house renovation to make a frame for a corrugated bitumen roof. Still not the prettiest but much happier with it than the tarp. Still got a fair bit to split which I've chucked on the pile and set up an overflow 'greenhouse' store.
Now I appreciate location is far from ideal, it is surrounded by a fence on two sides and there is an overhanging tree above, but it's the only place that works for us in our garden and that corner does get good sun through the Summer, just not so much through the winter. From what I've read now also isn't the best time to be splitting, add to that the tarp had blown off for a couple of very rainy days we now have some very wet wood but not planning on using it until next winter earliest. 
Unfortunately I seem to have created a nice environment for mould, some fuzzy blue stuff, some pink fungus looking stuff and some white. Will this cause me any problems in the long run? Or will it die off and dry up over time? Do I risk the wood rotting? The wood is double stacked and I can see the ends in the middle of the stacks are even worse at the moment.


----------



## stoveliker

If it stays dry from here on out, the mold won't be an issue.


----------



## GrumpyDad

lml999 said:


> Three weeks later, the wood shed is pretty much done. I still need to put some dividers in, to keep the wood separate and provide some airflow. The side walls are all repurposed decking from a deck revamp last year. The right side wall is solid as it will be part of the storage shed, and the storage shed itself will have the same footprint as the wood shed. The roof is clear poly, to let light in.  I'll post a cleaned up photo next week...the site is still work in progress, and a neighbor dropped some trees last week, so I had to pause the build and rescue some oak (freshly cut on the left) from the chipper! Each of the three slots should take over a full cord.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301322


This is exactly what I want to build.  I had something similar however the walls were made up of lattice only.  Too many larger holes so snow got in, then sun would melt it, then the logs would freeze together.   That and the damn roof was built for short people so I would constantly hit my head.  Hit it really hard one day, got into my truck and knocked it over.  Strapped pieces of wood to chain on tractor, and had a big ole fire in the burn pit.  So right now I cover with plastic as Im not sure where I want the wood shed just yet.


----------



## GrumpyDad

FTG-05 said:


> Tell me about those foundation blocks, please!
> 
> Nice looking shed!


those are plastic post bases.  ten bucks a piece at lowes.  Great if you want to build a free standing structure that you may want to move someday...not sure how but, technically you could


----------



## GrumpyDad

philt said:


> View attachment 301400
> View attachment 301401
> View attachment 301402
> 
> 
> Managed to scrounge some timber from a local house renovation to make a frame for a corrugated bitumen roof. Still not the prettiest but much happier with it than the tarp. Still got a fair bit to split which I've chucked on the pile and set up an overflow 'greenhouse' store.
> Now I appreciate location is far from ideal, it is surrounded by a fence on two sides and there is an overhanging tree above, but it's the only place that works for us in our garden and that corner does get good sun through the Summer, just not so much through the winter. From what I've read now also isn't the best time to be splitting, add to that the tarp had blown off for a couple of very rainy days we now have some very wet wood but not planning on using it until next winter earliest.
> Unfortunately I seem to have created a nice environment for mould, some fuzzy blue stuff, some pink fungus looking stuff and some white. Will this cause me any problems in the long run? Or will it die off and dry up over time? Do I risk the wood rotting? The wood is double stacked and I can see the ends in the middle of the stacks are even worse at the moment.


There is art in repurposed stuff making something new, love this.


----------



## Oldtoad of Green Acres

Brogan007 said:


> After years of stacking wood in, then moving it to garage and stacking again...I decided to go the tote way.
> Filled right at the splitter.  Finished manually handling...pick up a few splits every time I pass by in garage & drop in basket by stove. I have 25 of them filled and stored undercover, 3 high.
> 
> View attachment 285029


Just picked the first 2 of these beauties last night.
One was $60, the other was free on the side of the road. 
Called a guy from an ad, he wanted $180 each but he was out of them.
Not sure what the correct name of them is.
Pulling the tanks out and filling them up with split wood. Thinking of using the tanks to make fertilizer but that would be another forum.


----------



## whatyousmokin

Stove installed March of 2021. Started accumulating wood in late 2020 in anticipation of stove install.  My wood piles are stacked on wood pallets which sit on gravel pad. I lay 2 pallets end to end and then pound in t-posts at ends of pallet to support stacks. Now at 16 pallets total;   Using tarps on each  2 pallet section now.  Dealing with the tarps is pita.  Have been considering this carport idea. Carport has wind rating of 100mph and snow load rating of 35psf.  Cost for one that is sufficient size to cover all mu current stacks is roughly $3,000. Anyone have any thoughts whether this carport idea is worth it?  Should add that this is in location under overhead electrical wire and my undestanding from electric company can not have a permanent structure within 15 ft easement directly under wire.


----------



## stoveliker

If you're paying $3000 for a structure like that, then why not build a proper shed. (At a more suitable place re:wires.)


----------



## Rusty18

stoveliker said:


> If you're paying $3000 for a structure like that, then why not build a proper shed. (At a more suitable place re:wires.)


We had a 30x30 metal carport on 12’ legs put up 6 weeks ago.  Couldn’t even buy the trusses for a stick built one for what we paid for the whole metal one installed...


----------



## stoveliker

For 3000 you can build a nice roof on posts. Pallets on the ground.

The point is to limit spans. A woodshed that is longer and only 8 ft deep or so allow nice access from both sides. If you're going to have 15 ft spans, then of course it's going to be expensive.

I would never get a carport thing like you posted. I've not seen them last, despite wind or uv claims.


----------



## Ashful

stoveliker said:


> For 3000 you can build a nice roof on posts. Pallets on the ground.


My little wood racks are 96 sq.ft. each, and up thru 2020, they cost me almost exactly $1k each.  Based on that pricing, and the size of said shed proposal, I'd say you're about right.

But the two I built in 2021 were each roughly $2k each, same design, same material.  Things are a'changing...

By extension, your proposed $3k shed might be only 150 sq.ft., whereas that carport appears to be several times larger.


----------



## stoveliker

But I believe my shed will outlast the metal+plastic car cover thing.


----------



## whatyousmokin

stoveliker said:


> But I believe my shed will outlast the metal+plastic car cover thing.


No plastic on this particular brand of carport.  It is 20ft. length x 20ft. width x 7ft.  height.  Installation appears to be fairly straightforward with all slip-fit connections and self-drilling screws.   not too keen about relocating close to 6 cords of wood, would like to just cover it all where it is now with a little bit of room to spare for adding a few more pallets.  The electric company has seen where my horse trailer sits, which is within the 15ft. easement of the overhead power line and they have never told me it needs moved. As long as a structure is not considered permanent, it should be allowed. (unlike a garage, which would be considered permanent- that I would have loved to have built in that spot)   Anywho.... here are the specs for this particular carport. Will probably just deal with the tarps another winter (ughh) and cogitate over this decision over the winter and meanwhile keep reading this site and gathering ideas.  You all are great!!
Product Details​Built strong, wind and snow rated, and backed by a 10-year limited warranty is the Arrow Carport. This galvanized steel carport from Arrow Storage Products features a powder coated steel frame for corrosion and rust resistance. The tough made galvanized steel roof is made strong. Perfect for use as a carport, shelter, shade and storage for boats, vehicles, tractors and even as an outdoor picnic area.

Built strong with a 2x3 in. 15 gauge wall thickness
Built strong with a 2x3 in. 15 gauge wall thickness. The Arrow Carport delivers wind and snow load strength and stability
Black powder coated finish for superior rust and corrosion resistance.
Designed for easy installation thanks to slip-fit connections and self-drilling screws
Tough, horizontal roof-panels made from 29-gauge galvanized steel for superior corrosion resistance.
Attractive charcoal roof with a grey, powder coated frame
Arrow carport delivers wind and snow load strength and stability

Specifications​

SpecificationDescriptionBrandArrowProduct Weight1067.85 lb.Product Length237 in.Warranty10 Year LimitedApplication/UseCarportsCareNoneCountry of OriginMade in USACoverage Area479 sq. ft.Cover MaterialSteelDoor TypeOpeningExterior Peak Height118 in.Frame Diameter2 in.Frame MaterialSteelHighest Clearance115 in.Installation MethodSee manualInterior Peak Height115 in.Lowest Clearance115 in.Maximum Roof Load28Maximum Wind Resistance100 mphNumber of Entrances1Number of Posts8Opening Height115 in.Primary Entrance Opening Width237 in.Product Height118 in.Product Width243 in.Roof MaterialSteelStylePeakManufacturer Part NumberCPHC202007


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

whatyousmokin said:


> No plastic on this particular brand of carport.  It is 20ft. length x 20ft. width x 7ft.  height.  Installation appears to be fairly straightforward with all slip-fit connections and self-drilling screws.   not too keen about relocating close to 6 cords of wood, would like to just cover it all where it is now with a little bit of room to spare for adding a few more pallets.  The electric company has seen where my horse trailer sits, which is within the 15ft. easement of the overhead power line and they have never told me it needs moved. As long as a structure is not considered permanent, it should be allowed. (unlike a garage, which would be considered permanent- that I would have loved to have built in that spot)   Anywho.... here are the specs for this particular carport. Will probably just deal with the tarps another winter (ughh) and cogitate over this decision over the winter and meanwhile keep reading this site and gathering ideas.  You all are great!!
> Product Details​Built strong, wind and snow rated, and backed by a 10-year limited warranty is the Arrow Carport. This galvanized steel carport from Arrow Storage Products features a powder coated steel frame for corrosion and rust resistance. The tough made galvanized steel roof is made strong. Perfect for use as a carport, shelter, shade and storage for boats, vehicles, tractors and even as an outdoor picnic area.
> 
> Built strong with a 2x3 in. 15 gauge wall thickness
> Built strong with a 2x3 in. 15 gauge wall thickness. The Arrow Carport delivers wind and snow load strength and stability
> Black powder coated finish for superior rust and corrosion resistance.
> Designed for easy installation thanks to slip-fit connections and self-drilling screws
> Tough, horizontal roof-panels made from 29-gauge galvanized steel for superior corrosion resistance.
> Attractive charcoal roof with a grey, powder coated frame
> Arrow carport delivers wind and snow load strength and stability
> 
> Specifications​
> 
> SpecificationDescriptionBrandArrowProduct Weight1067.85 lb.Product Length237 in.Warranty10 Year LimitedApplication/UseCarportsCareNoneCountry of OriginMade in USACoverage Area479 sq. ft.Cover MaterialSteelDoor TypeOpeningExterior Peak Height118 in.Frame Diameter2 in.Frame MaterialSteelHighest Clearance115 in.Installation MethodSee manualInterior Peak Height115 in.Lowest Clearance115 in.Maximum Roof Load28Maximum Wind Resistance100 mphNumber of Entrances1Number of Posts8Opening Height115 in.Primary Entrance Opening Width237 in.Product Height118 in.Product Width243 in.Roof MaterialSteelStylePeakManufacturer Part NumberCPHC202007


Just did the math on 20x20x7 and it's over 21 cords of space if filled to the very edges I bet you could fit 15 to 18 in there realistically. That would be awesome


----------



## stoveliker

Ok. That sounds a bit better.

Make sure you anchor it to the ground properly. Don't want it to fly away...


----------



## whatyousmokin

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Just did the math on 20x20x7 and it's over 21 cords of space if filled to the very edges I bet you could fit 15 to 18 in there realistically. That would be awesome


My math is in agreement with yours.  But I tend to leave lots of empty space on pallets and between the rows of pallets, wanted to maximize air flow. and be able to walk between the rows of pallets. Not the most efficient use of space I know, and leaves unsupported areas of tarp that sag with rain. Here's general layout of my pallets. 2 pallets set end to end, 2 t-posts at each end, split logs generally 16-18", leaving gap between the logs.  Left the gap between the ends of logs for better drying, but that gap is a real PITA when it fills with rain water......Maybe I don't need to leave that gap between the ends of logs? No gap there would certainly be better for the tarping situation.


----------



## stoveliker

Yeah, I know those. Have a few anchoring a 12 ft trampoline. But I don't trust them to keep the thing down in 60+ mph winds. (So I take off the "sail" on which the kids jump if high winds are forecast.)

Depends on the soil of course, my sand just doesn't hold much. If you have clay, it might be enough.

I'd add some sturdy anchors (I like a bucket with concrete, and some rebar stuck in the concrete in the shape of a star, sticking out of the bucket a foot or so on each side. Too much hassle for a trampoline, but for a more permanent structure (sorry power company 😜), that's what I would do.)


----------



## lml999

FTG-05 said:


> Tell me about those foundation blocks, please!
> 
> Nice looking shed!


Thanks...still work in progress. Just added a pair of solar motion sensor lights and am putting in the bin dividers today. Then I'm building an adjacent storage shed.

Here's the *link* to the foundation blocks. I was going to use the two part foaming hole filler, but decided that leveling the shed would be easier with the blocks. And given the weight, it's certainly not going anywhere!


----------



## whatyousmokin

stoveliker said:


> Ok. That sounds a bit better.
> 
> Make sure you anchor it to the ground properly. Don't want it to fly away...


Yeah, lol. Page 3 of instruction manual warns about proper anchoring and not assembling on windy day... Step 6 in instruction manual illustrates proper anchoring to ground.  all hardware for anchoring included with kit.


----------



## whatyousmokin

stoveliker said:


> Yeah, I know those. Have a few anchoring a 12 ft trampoline. But I don't trust them to keep the thing down in 60+ mph winds. (So I take off the "sail" on which the kids jump if high winds are forecast.)
> 
> Depends on the soil of course, my sand just doesn't hold much. If you have clay, it might be enough.
> 
> I'd add some sturdy anchors (I like a bucket with concrete, and some rebar stuck in the concrete in the shape of a star, sticking out of the bucket a foot or so on each side. Too much hassle for a trampoline, but for a more permanent structure (sorry power company 😜), that's what I would do.)





			https://arrow-sheds.shelterlogic.com/media/asset/724910221.pdf
		


Step 6 shows actual anchoring system for this carport. Wanted to just copy relevant portion of manual here but can't figure out how to do that....  Would you still do the concrete buckets or do you think this anchor system would be sufficient? (PS. You are communicating here  with 65 year old female who isn't sharpest knife in drawer, lol)


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

whatyousmokin said:


> My math is in agreement with yours.  But I tend to leave lots of empty space on pallets and between the rows of pallets, wanted to maximize air flow. and be able to walk between the rows of pallets. Not the most efficient use of space I know, and leaves unsupported areas of tarp that sag with rain. Here's general layout of my pallets. 2 pallets set end to end, 2 t-posts at each end, split logs generally 16-18", leaving gap between the logs.  Left the gap between the ends of logs for better drying, but that gap is a real PITA when it fills with rain water......Maybe I don't need to leave that gap between the ends of logs? No gap there would certainly be better for the tarping situation.
> 
> View attachment 301669


If you continue to do your current setup would it be feasible to put a pallet on top of your gap section so the tarp won't sag? This might also provide some air gap underneath the tarp for the top of the pile?


----------



## Ashful

The anchoring is definitely going to be critical, if placed near power or comm's lines.  Last thing you want is to be fined for wiping them out, if this thing takes flight in a storm, especially if you're knowingly pushing the easement requirement.  Sounds like you're already taking that into consideration, tho.

I can tell you about the time a 15 kV line came down on a neighbor's metal porch roof, just 100 feet up the street from the window below which I was sleeping at the time.  I thought lightening had struck their house!  Serious excitement ensued.


----------



## ssilver07

I just finished up a new wood shed yesterday. It should hold a hair over 3 cord by volume.  We have a larger one further towards the pasture but this one is close to the house so the wife had “requirements” for aesthetics. Now comes the chore of moving wood to fill it for this winter.


----------



## lml999

Still work in progress...I'm building a storage shed next to the wood shed...

I installed a pair of solar powered *motion sensor lights* yesterday. They work pretty well!


----------



## lml999

ssilver07 said:


> I just finished up a new wood shed yesterday. It should hold a hair over 3 cord by volume.  We have a larger one further towards the pasture but this one is close to the house so the wife had “requirements” for aesthetics. Now comes the chore of moving wood to fill it for this winter.




Beautiful shed!


----------



## sneefy

ssilver07 said:


> I just finished up a new wood shed yesterday. It should hold a hair over 3 cord by volume.  We have a larger one further towards the pasture but this one is close to the house so the wife had “requirements” for aesthetics. Now comes the chore of moving wood to fill it for this winter.
> 
> View attachment 301719


Very nice. What are the dimensions?


----------



## ssilver07

sneefy said:


> Very nice. What are the dimensions?


I built it at 5’6”x16’6” at 6’ tall in the front  with a 12” over hang on all sides. I cut my wood a little shorter than some at 16-18 inches due to the 2 stoves I run. I should be able to stack 3 rows the full length a little over 5’ high


----------



## Niro

lml999 said:


> Three weeks later, the wood shed is pretty much done. I still need to put some dividers in, to keep the wood separate and provide some airflow. The side walls are all repurposed decking from a deck revamp last year. The right side wall is solid as it will be part of the storage shed, and the storage shed itself will have the same footprint as the wood shed. The roof is clear poly, to let light in.  I'll post a cleaned up photo next week...the site is still work in progress, and a neighbor dropped some trees last week, so I had to pause the build and rescue some oak (freshly cut on the left) from the chipper! Each of the three slots should take over a full cord.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301322


Looks amazing!  Don't forget side braces.


----------



## Ashful

lml999 said:


> View attachment 301736


Beautiful shed.  I really like the neo-timberframe styling.  Have you thought about routing a 3/4" x 45° chamfer on each edge of those four front posts, stopped maybe 10" from the top and 16" from the bottom?  It would be appropriate for a timberframe in this style, and could take that shed from "very nice" to "beautiful" in no more than 10 minutes with a good 1/2" router.

Alternatively, if you're painting it and if the posts are wide enough, reducing the chamfers to 3/16" width and then adding three flutes to the front edge of each post could turn it into a work of art.  But I wouldn't paint that, if it were mine.


----------



## lml999

Ashful said:


> Beautiful shed.  I really like the neo-timberframe styling.  Have you thought about routing a 3/4" x 45° chamfer on each edge of those four front posts, stopped maybe 10" from the top and 16" from the bottom?  It would be appropriate for a timberframe in this style, and could take that shed from "very nice" to "beautiful" in no more than 10 minutes with a good 1/2" router.
> 
> Alternatively, if you're painting it and if the posts are wide enough, reducing the chamfers to 3/16" width and then adding three flutes to the front edge of each post could turn it into a work of art.  But I wouldn't paint that, if it were mine.



@Ashful  Thank you for the comments and the suggestion. I just happen to have bought a new DeWalt 20V router and have been looking for something to do with it. 

I typically pick up a new tool with each project, and for this one I also picked up a 20V sawzall and that was pretty useful for cutting the post joints.

Taking the hard edge off those front posts is a great idea! The shed is going to stay natural, no painting.


----------



## Seanbear

My small ring of starter wood.  Kiln dried and under a roof. Its a fire ring that I never used, so it works great for this. I have 4 totes full of kindling too. Sorry for the huge picture, Im an old head....Im not the best at this.


----------



## Seanbear

I have a lot in town, where I live. I have access to a lot of dead wood behind my house. But its on a side hill kinda, and Im not in real good shape to be honest. If I NEED the wood, ill climb the hill and cut, I have a chainsaw. For now I have about 4 times this much wood, and a small stack of splits from last year, and 3/4 tank of oil. I hope itll be good for most of the winter.....


----------



## Ashful

Seanbear said:


> I have a lot in town, where I live. I have access to a lot of dead wood behind my house. But its on a side hill kinda, and Im not in real good shape to be honest. If I NEED the wood, ill climb the hill and cut, I have a chainsaw. For now I have about 4 times this much wood, and a small stack of splits from last year, and 3/4 tank of oil. I hope itll be good for most of the winter.....


When I try to tell my wife to come help me with the wood gathering and processing, which in my case is on a relatively large scale for a homeowner, she reminds me that "this isn't exercise, it's just abusing your body."    

I have enough aches and pains every morning that I know she is right, processing firewood is not the healthiest form of exercise one can find.


----------



## Seanbear

Maybe not healthy, but  FUN I think. Granted, a lot of wood is harder to deal with, but go one piece at a time. In my mind, we are all doing the planet a favor by removing dead, sometimes dangerous trees from our forests. Im lucky enough to live in a small town, just big enough for me, probably 7000 people tops. I find that cutting kindling is relaxing sometimes. Abusing your body, lol.....that made me smile!


----------



## stoveliker

Removing dead wood from forests is very detrimental to the planet, i.e. to biodiversity. Dead wood is what sustains a large part of forest life. (Dead leaves and mast are the other major parts.)

On the other hand, burning fossil fuels is too.  So I burn wood that has been cut down for other reasons. Yes, it was alive. But someone made the choice to cut it down. That is -for me- an ideal situation.

No way around impacting our environment when we use resources.


----------



## profdlp

Removing dead wood greatly reduces the spread of wildfires.  Look at what happens out west in places where they stopped permitting people to do that.  Something tells me your biodiverse bugs cheerfully munching away on dead firewood don't fare so well in a wildfire.


----------



## stoveliker

1. the person noting that is in PA, not the west.
2. Wildfires are actually quite beneficial for nature. This has been well-established. (Though of course this only holds if wildfires are happening often enough so the fire intensity does not get too high due to too much fuel, burning everything, and of course if wild fires don't burn up homes etc. which is bad for nature.)


----------



## Ashful

stoveliker said:


> 2. Wildfires are actually quite beneficial for nature. This has been well-established. (Though of course this only holds if wildfires are happening often enough so the fire intensity does not get too high due to too much fuel, burning everything, and of course if wild fires don't burn up homes etc. which is bad for nature.)


Reminds me of the old Carlin bit. "The plan will be fine!  We are effed, but the planet will be fine!"


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

Just about got my garage full. Will be time to start an outdoor pile for t
Next year. After my last scrounge and gonna drop 2 big ash trees for a buddy this weekend I will definitely be out of room. I'm gonna hate putting g good wood outside under a tarp lol.


----------



## lml999

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Just about got my garage full. Will be time to start an outdoor pile for t
> Next year. After my last scrounge and gonna drop 2 big ash trees for a buddy this weekend I will definitely be out of room. I'm gonna hate putting g good wood outside under a tarp lol.
> 
> View attachment 302014
> View attachment 302015


Time to schedule a stacking party! Pizza and beer at half time, at the end you'll have a neat stack that takes up less space and seasons better/faster.


----------



## Ashful

lml999 said:


> Time to schedule a stacking party! Pizza and beer at half time, at the end you'll have a neat stack that takes up less space and seasons better/faster.


First half of the stacks will be neat and plumb.  Second half will depend on the quality and strength of said beer.

On the other hand, if your volunteers are novice, the gained experience over the first few hours may compensate for the effects of the beer.


----------



## lml999

Ashful said:


> First half of the stacks will be neat and plumb.  Second half will depend on the quality and strength of said beer.
> 
> On the other hand, if your volunteers are novice, the gained experience over the first few hours may compensate for the effects of the beer.


Well...






As someone who went to a professional beer drinking school...and now can't drink alcohol, I have to say that the stout and some of the other beers are pretty darn good!


----------



## stoveliker

I did not know there was something as a beer drinking school.
Most of us learn that pretty well without any formal education...

Beer making though, is a different story (given the witches brews I've had, made by hobbying friends).


----------



## Seanbear

Im a "Beer Critic"....I have a few,  all the time, yet Im still looking for and drinking to find it! What a hobby to fail at tho!


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

lml999 said:


> Time to schedule a stacking party! Pizza and beer at half time, at the end you'll have a neat stack that takes up less space and seasons better/faster.


Honestly don't know how I would even begin to stack this pile. Most of the pieces are short and fat. Lots of weirdo shaped uglies in there to. Maybe I will try to stack my outside pile and see how it goes.


----------



## Seanbear

If you cant or dont stack it, maybe put a fan in there for the air flow. Cant hurt.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

Seanbear said:


> If you cant or dont stack it, maybe put a fan in there for the air flow. Cant hurt.


I'm not worried about it not being seasoned. Most of its under 20% right now


----------



## Seanbear

Oh........then hell youre good to go. It can only get drier from here. Thats a lot of wood it looks like!


----------



## Ashful

Moved 1 cord of wood to the 1-cord rack at my carriage barn today, so I have something sitting on high ground, in case I need to replenish what's kept on the patio, when the ground is too soupy to tow the trailer down to the main wood lot.  In the process, I came across what appears to be a crime scene inside my 4-cord racks.  Not sure what animal was murdered here, but must've been larger than a mouse, to spill this much blood:





This was between rows 3 and 4 in my usual 4-cord racks:


----------



## stoveliker

Cool. What predator would that have been, I wonder, getting between the stacks.

No hairs to identify prey?


----------



## Ashful

No evidence, that I found.  In fact, I kept looking at it, trying to convince myself it was staining due to something else, but I couldn't come up with any other reasonable source.  This wood has been stacked here 3 years, so it could have happened that far back.  There was one mouse nest, and while this is too much blood for one mouse, I guess it could represent a mass homicide of the entire nest by one predator.


----------



## lml999

Niro said:


> Looks amazing!  Don't forget side braces.


Thanks for the suggestion.

The rear is pretty well supported, although in retrospect I probably should have put the 4x4s behind the horizontal boards.

On the right side, the wall will be shared with a storage shed, will have plenty of support there.

On the left, I've got one vertical 2x4 on the outside. This is probably the wall that is most likely to have issues, so I'll take a look at adding a couple of supports, maybe diagonally...


----------



## Ashful

I may have an idea on the identity of the victim, for the crime scene above.  I had noticed a mouse nest in this area while pulling off this rack, which is nothing unusual, I always find nests.  I had written it off as unrelated, since no mouse has anywhere near enough blood to account for what I saw here.

But note that there's blood on one split, then none on the one above it, then more two or three rows up.  All too random to be from a single event, it seems.  I think what we're looking at must be the sum total of several separate kills from the same nest, which would explain the random dispersion of evidence.

What mouse predator could get into such small spaces is an interesting question, certainly no cat, and you'd think mice could outrun a snake inside a wood pile.  This is in the middle of four rows, mostly butted up tight against one another, with never more than 1.5" gap to stack around a diagonal brace between rows 2 and 3 (which is where this was).


----------



## stoveliker

Ferret (or similar animal)?


----------



## Ashful

I thought of that, but I've never seen a wild ferret around here.  Of course, I've never seen a rat either, but I know they exist, from reading the newspaper.  Do ferrets eat mice?


----------



## stoveliker

Google says so


----------



## Ashful

I'm just excited to finally have an empty bay in these new wood racks.  Scaling down from 30 cords CSS'd three years ago, to just 17 now, I have had a too-long break in my wood splitting and stacking.  Logs are piled up everywhere, dating back to 2020, and I'm really itching to get back to splitting and stacking after such a long break.


----------



## stoveliker

Lol, me too. I'm looking forward to this spring. After the early-covid "getting 3 yr ahead" in one go (only 8-9 cords total for me), I have been burning wood that did not go in the new shed last season, so nothing to fill up. This winter I'll be burning from my shed, so this spring I can have at it again. Build some muscle again ;p - hand splitting.

I had some minor pine felled, bucked, split, stacked (at a friends place) this year, but that did not satisfy the itch.


----------



## whatyousmokin

Ashful said:


> Moved 1 cord of wood to the 1-cord rack at my carriage barn today, so I have something sitting on high ground, in case I need to replenish what's kept on the patio, when the ground is too soupy to tow the trailer down to the main wood lot.  In the process, I came across what appears to be a crime scene inside my 4-cord racks.  Not sure what animal was murdered here, but must've been larger than a mouse, to spill this much blood:
> 
> View attachment 302174
> 
> 
> This was between rows 3 and 4 in my usual 4-cord racks:
> 
> View attachment 302175


I am not a forensic crime scene specialist and don't play one on tv, so pure speculation here. Maybe a hawk had a small critter like a rabbit in his clutches and as he was flying towards your stacks he dropped it. The downward trajectory put it in the middle of your stack... ?  Some species of hawks can fly up to 50mph in flight. But I would expect to see a bit of animal fur around what would be point of impact, unless it was a big snake he was carrying.
Another remote possibility: birds eating mulberries or other berries and pooping on fly over. Bird poop can be very runny (imagine if that bird poop pictured here was tinted reddish color from berries).


----------



## stoveliker

The roof would interfere with your proposal...


----------



## whatyousmokin

stoveliker said:


> The roof would interfere with your proposal...


hypothetically speaking and if aim was a bit lower on forearm


----------



## Ashful

whatyousmokin said:


> hypothetically speaking and if aim was a bit lower on forearm



Now this is exactly where I hoped we were heading!  Only thing better would have been if you had included possibilities for the paranormal.


----------



## whatyousmokin

Ashful said:


> Now this is exactly where I hoped we were heading! Only thing better would have been if you had included possibilities for the paranormal.


Well, you did notice this a few days after Halloween, eh? 😈👻


----------



## stoveliker

Ashful said:


> Now this is exactly where I hoped we were heading! Only thing better would have been if you had included possibilities for the paranormal.


Yes. Better than going to the (other) ballistic disasters waiting to happen.


----------



## whatyousmokin

whatyousmokin said:


> Ok, one more stab 🔪at solving this murder mystery..  It was the woodchuck with the chainsaw, at the woodshed, sacrificing the beaver in hopes of an eclipse during the beaver blood moon.  It worked.😲


----------



## gthomas785




----------



## Dan Freeman

Nice woodshed! Classy look. Did you build it, or have it built? Dimensions? Capacity?


----------



## gthomas785

Dan Freeman said:


> Nice woodshed! Classy look. Did you build it, or have it built? Dimensions? Capacity?


I built it. Thread over at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/gthomas785-massive-wood-shed-build-progress-thread.192354/

It's 24' x 8', about 10-12 cords depending how full I dare stuff it up to the rafters..


----------



## lml999

gthomas785 said:


> I built it. Thread over at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/gthomas785-massive-wood-shed-build-progress-thread.192354/
> 
> It's 24' x 8', about 10-12 cords depending how full I dare stuff it up to the rafters..


I don't have the balls to stuff a wood shed from a ladder. My hat is off to you!


----------



## Dan Freeman

gthomas785 said:


> I built it. Thread over at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/gthomas785-massive-wood-shed-build-progress-thread.192354/
> 
> It's 24' x 8', about 10-12 cords depending how full I dare stuff it up to the rafters..


Great! Thanks for the link. I like to see projects from soup to nuts with pics. I usually do the same thing and then make a video of all the pics set to music.  You did a real nice job on that!


----------



## Teachme

Wildwoods said:


> Don't know what she holds.  If I was doing it over I wouldn't have added the floor. I added blocks to support the weight.  I rotate outside racks for one or two seasons to the shed for the last before burning.


How do you like the clear roof help much?


----------



## BillBurns

I could live in some of these sheds. Nice work to you all. I have an old trash shed made out of plastic, or whatever...no cover for it, so I use a tarp. It gets a lot of air tho.


----------



## TomMcDonald

Here's my shed. Built mostly with recycled materials. Holds 4 cord. I need more storage.


----------



## BillBurns

I like it! Looks kinda like a pergula (sp) ......very nice. I have no room for a real woodshed, as I live in town. I use a plastic garbage shed, and a fire ring stood up, and filled with small stuff.


----------



## Ashful

BillBurns said:


> I like it! Looks kinda like a pergula (sp) ......very nice. I have no room for a real woodshed, as I live in town. I use a plastic garbage shed, and a fire ring stood up, and filled with small stuff.


I've seen some real nice wood sheds in town.  They generally help you stack higher than free stacking to put more wood onto a smaller footprint.  Check your ordinances, but many towns require no permit for something under 100 sq.ft., hence the reason my five sheds are 96 sq.ft. each.


----------



## orlkc

A few years ago I built an 8x16 shed (thread at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/shed-build-underway.183281/), and liked that one enough that I built another to match this fall in a different part of the yard.  I just finished it this weekend, and now I can work on spending the winter filling it up.  Same kit, same colors, and the same partition wall built out of the shipping pallet and much of the temporary bracing.  The plan is to now have four bays across the two sheds, each holding about three cords: one I'm emptying, one filling, and two drying.  The problem with this plan is that if I look at what I have on hand once split and stacked it will be a couple cords beyond the 12 cords that the two sheds will hold.


----------



## Ashful

orlkc said:


> A few years ago I built an 8x16 shed...The problem with this plan is that if I look at what I have on hand once split and stacked it will be a couple cords beyond the 12 cords that the two sheds will hold.


Same issue here.  I now have four 6x16 sheds, plus a fifth smaller, and still logs piling up.  I'm just splitting now logs that I piled in 2020, and I am finding some have gone punky, despite being stacked on purlins off the ground.  I have family calling and asking me to come pick up more ash trees from them, but I'm already about 3 years out on stacked logs here.  Starting to think I need to build a few more sheds, or at least some way to keep logs dry.


----------



## sloeffle

stoveliker said:


> Removing dead wood from forests is very detrimental to the planet, i.e. to biodiversity. Dead wood is what sustains a large part of forest life. (Dead leaves and mast are the other major parts.)


So I'm suppose to leave all of the dead ash trees laying on the forest floor that were killed by an invasive species and cut down the remaining healthy trees for the sake of the environment ? EAB has already decimated roughly 20% of our hardwood trees.


----------



## stoveliker

Not at all. That is not what I said. I responded to the erroneous remark reproduced here:

"In my mind, we are all doing the planet a favor by removing dead, sometimes dangerous trees from our forests."

Removing such trees is not beneficial for nature is all I said.


----------



## lml999

stoveliker said:


> Not at all. That is not what I said. I responded to the erroneous remark reproduced here:
> 
> "In my mind, we are all doing the planet a favor by removing dead, sometimes dangerous trees from our forests."
> 
> Removing such trees is not beneficial for nature is all I said.


I'm just finishing this (recorded) book. Really interesting conversation about the value of treefall to the ecosystem. Also, this guy seems to have quite a passion for ash...which I just cannot understand. Oak is where it's at...


----------



## lml999

orlkc said:


> A few years ago I built an 8x16 shed (thread at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/shed-build-underway.183281/), and liked that one enough that I built another to match...


I just finished an 8x12 shed and have come to the conclusion that I probably need two more. 

Beautiful work, by the way!


----------



## Max W

lml999 said:


> I'm just finishing this (recorded) book. Really interesting conversation about the value of treefall to the ecosystem. Also, this guy seems to have quite a passion for ash...which I just cannot understand. Oak is where it's at...
> 
> View attachment 304083


I love ash. Just ordered one copy of this book for me and one for friends. For many years he has used ash in the most beautiful cedar / canvas canoes and she weaves the most lovely ash baskets in the native  tradition. I once had a pair of long ash oars. They had just a bit of spring so they almost felt alive.  Fresh cut ash, because of its low moisture helped keep us heated  our first winter in the capped foundation of our first house. Splits easy too.

I don’t know much about  oak. I find it’s uncommon in more norther parts of Maine. I do know it’s many qualites put it in demand for framing in ship and boat building. I get a little of it in my firewood where I am living now. I’ve seen lots of oak on the cape.


----------



## jblnut

Good grief these are some nice sheds !!  I was hoping to see a few more outdoor boilers in sheds or near sheds as that's what I'm looking to do but I got a ton of ideas out of here today so thank you !!


----------



## BillBurns

VERY nice wood sheds. Could probably get 500 a month for rent, jk.....they are nice tho...I wanna see a pic of that grey car!


----------



## Ashful

Agreed, there are some beauties out there.

Which car, Bill?


----------



## BillBurns

Its a car on page 1.....bmxdukie posted a shed pic, but the car is cool too. Like a Vette or a Camaro...can only see the back of it.


----------



## Ashful

Looks like a Corvette C7 to me, made 2014 - 17.


----------



## jblnut

I definitely need to put something here to keep Mother Nature off my wood.  Don't mind the smoke, it started as wet boxelder and is still burning off the snow  😐






Sure hope to have the funds to put a shed up here next year.  Still working out the smoke ventilation issue as this thing smokes a bit when it's open while I'm feeding it.  Really like not to have to deal with a fan and stuff if I don't have to .....


----------



## Creekside Farms

jblnut said:


> I definitely need to put something here to keep Mother Nature off my wood.  Don't mind the smoke, it started as wet boxelder and is still burning off the snow  😐
> View attachment 305963
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope to have the funds to put a shed up here next year.  Still working out the smoke ventilation issue as this thing smokes a bit when it's open while I'm feeding it.  Really like not to have to deal with a fan and stuff if I don't have to .....


Great picture and is exactly what I deal with most winters. I can't imagine heating 8,000 sq ft! Holy CowI am getting tired of breaking loose frozen logs all winter long, which I am sure you will deal with too. I often wonder how much less wood I would burn if I had it covered under roof. My hopes are to achieve that by next winter. Below is this years supply.


----------



## jblnut

Creekside Farms said:


> Great picture and is exactly what I deal with most winters. I can't imagine heating 8,000 sq ft! Holy CowI am getting tired of breaking loose frozen logs all winter long, which I am sure you will deal with too. I often wonder how much less wood I would burn if I had it covered under roof. My hopes are to achieve that by next winter. Below is this years supply.


Looks like a nice wood pile 

The farm shop is 54x72 with a 14x16 office and a 14x24 room above set up as a living room for the kiddos to hang in.  Shop is kept at 58F, office and upstairs at 65F

House is 2,500ish kept at 70f (she who must be obeyed runs that thermostat) and garage is another 1500ish kept around 60f.

Well house is 8x16 and kept at 40f or a little more.

The boiler makes hot water go wherever and I just need to feed it.  So far wet boxelder and other trash wood are going through rather quickly but we have an abundance of wood so let it eat.  It's offsetting 20-25ga of LP on these cold days so I'll happily toss a few chunks in when needed !!


----------



## Ashful

You got automatic thermostats on all those zones, jblnut?  If you have the firepower required to bring them back up to temperature in reasonable time, or program them to start pre-heating appropriately early, you could probably save a boatload of wood letting thigs drift down a few more degrees overnight, in the shop, office, etc.  I'm doing something similar in the same sq.ft, although I'm only using wood for parts of it, with fossil fuels and electrons ruling in the shop and garage.


----------



## 30WCF

bringing a load up to the house


----------



## emsflyer84

Not a shed so much…. First year burning wood and not a lot of land to store wood. Base is pallets and it’s under the stairs / overhang of a second floor deck. About 2 cord here. Will tarp the top before any weather comes in.


----------



## rowanoverland

Just starting the splitting and stacking of some "free" wood I got delivered from some neighbors having multiple hardwood trees taken down. This shed was an old goat pen from the former owner, unfortunately not ideally situated. It's a bit farther back on the property than I desired and opens to the north, but it's here and did not cost anything to repurpose. I took off some of the fence boards to open it up for airflow and sunlight. We are using the tractor to ferry split logs back to the shed.


----------



## Dan Freeman

I like that little structure. Even though it may not be the best of all worlds for you, it is a dry place to start building your reserve. A lot of folks start with less. You have a foot up on them. Best of luck!


----------

